
Beets: the music geek’s media organizer - mrzool
http://beets.io/
======
J_Darnley
> automatically improving its metadata as it goes

Sounds like a recipe for disaster.

~~~
detaro
Which is why it's autotagging has tons of options, including "off" and "only
change your database and leave my files alone!":
[https://beets.readthedocs.org/en/v1.3.17/guides/tagger.html](https://beets.readthedocs.org/en/v1.3.17/guides/tagger.html)

